# VideoReDo TV Suite Instructions



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I have never been able to successfully burn a DVD with my DVD Recorder. They won't play on other DVD players.

Thinking about trying VideoReDo TV Suite to burn my Tivo To Go files. But I'm a newbie and need detailed step by step instructions. 

Can anyone help out thanks. I want to know if this is going to work befoe I download the software.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The VideoReDo forum has links to TVS how-to guides.

You can free-trial TVS, just click the download link on their main page.. I notice the download is version 551. After downloading you might want to upgrade to their latest beta (556) which you can find on the forum.

The installation is so simple I would recommend just doing it rather than trying to get someone to tell you how to do it. There are many posts on this forum from satisfied users so "that it works" cannot be in question.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

dlfl said:


> The VideoReDo forum has links to TVS how-to guides.
> 
> You can free-trial TVS, just click the download link on their main page.. I notice the download is version 551. After downloading you might want to upgrade to their latest beta (556) which you can find on the forum.
> 
> The installation is so simple I would recommend just doing it rather than trying to get someone to tell you how to do it. There are many posts on this forum from satisfied users so "that it works" cannot be in question.


Looking at one of the guides you recommended, if I am undertanding it right, I need to choose the DVD complaint setting when I burn my shows because if I choose non-complaint DVD setting the DVDs won't play in all players. This is the setting i am most concerned about.

I like it that it brings in the closed captions.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The tradeoff of is that depending on your particular situation, the "use compliant" setting may necessitate a major transcoding. It can take a while.

VR TS is a fantastic product!!!!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jlb said:


> The tradeoff of is that depending on your particular situation, the "use compliant" setting may necessitate a major transcoding. It can take a while....


And this is just a fact of life when making DVD's from TiVo. Some TiVo formats are playable on some DVD players without re-encoding. For strict compliance you have to re-encode, which takes a long time. At least TVS gives you _explicit_ control over whether to spend the time re-encoding. With most other DVD authoring software, you have to guess and finesse the settings to control this, and sometimes you just can't control it.

Since making a DVD without re-encoding goes so fast, you should always try it that way first to see if it will play in the targeted DVD player. You only have to try this once for each combination of TiVo resolution and player. It's either OK or not, in which case you should plan on re-encoding for that combination. VRD will tell you the resolution of the tivo as soon as you load it -- hit Control-L.

If you make DVD's for several friends you may want to go the re-encoding-to-compliant route, rather than testing on each player.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I guess this explains why saving shows from my Tivo to my DVD Recorder didn't work. They would play on it but not on other players.

I would be willing to spend the extra time if it works.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been using VR-TS for a while now and have made a bunch of DVDs for friends and family ... never had a playback issue.

_edit:_ well, I take that back ... I had _one_ but it turned out to be on an older DVD player that just couldn't handle the video stream for whatever reason (it was the Super Bowl in HD transcoded down to DVD format).


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Should I use the DVD-R discs?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I've heard that DVD-R disks are a must for older players (like mine), and haven't had any problems with them.

About VRD TVSuite, IIRC you have to register the trial version in order to output a full video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes you have to request a 15 day trial key, otherwise it will only output 15 minutes worth of video.

Dan


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yes you have to request a 15 day trial key, otherwise it will only output 15 minutes worth of video.
> 
> Dan


The only thing that is holding me back from purchasing the DVD burning suite (I already own Video Redo minus the DVD burner) is the - what I call - DVD compression. When I burn a DVD in Nero it tells me the content is to big to put on the DVD and Nero scales it down so it will fit on one DVD. Does Video Redo handel this or will it soon?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

saramj said:


> The only thing that is holding me back from purchasing the DVD burning suite (I already own Video Redo minus the DVD burner) is the - what I call - DVD compression. When I burn a DVD in Nero it tells me the content is to big to put on the DVD and Nero scales it down so it will fit on one DVD. Does Video Redo handel this or will it soon?


Yes, VRD TVSuite allows you to choose. It will ''fit to'' DVD5 (4.7 G), DVD9 (dual layer), or let you save to hard disk folder max 10 G.

Keep in mind that the recode will take as long as it does with Nero.

EDIT : BTW, since you already have VRD+, the upgrade is only $30, and you can have BOTH VRD+ and VRD TVSuite on your system at the same time.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

> Keep in mind that the recode will take as long as it does with Nero.


I always "burn" to HD using the Folder option and use DVDShrink to recode if it's larger than 4.7G, DVDShrink does it *MUCH* faster. Then go back to VRD/TVS to burn to disc.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

steve614 said:


> since you already have VRD+, the upgrade is only $30, and you can have BOTH VRD+ and VRD TVSuite on your system at the same time.


Looks like I will be upgrading. But... why would I want to have both VRD+ and TV Suite? Don't they both do the same thing, except TV Suite also burns the DVD.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No reason to keep VRD+. TV Suite is an upgrade and contains all the same features as Plus. You can even go back to the old Plus UI if you prefer it.

Dan


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

saramj said:


> Looks like I will be upgrading. But... why would I want to have both VRD+ and TV Suite? Don't they both do the same thing, except TV Suite also burns the DVD.


I use VRD TVS for my normal day to day use.
I have VRD+ setup differently for use with "problem" videos, that way, I don't have to keep tweaking the setup I have set in VRD TVS.



Dan203 said:


> No reason to keep VRD+....
> 
> Dan


But it's nice that you can.
Most software product upgrades overwrite the old version and don't give you a choice.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I just purchased VideoReDo TV Suite. They will send me my key via e-mail. Do I download the trial version and then put the key in it?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep!


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I installed this on my desktop without having Tivo Desktop installed because it makes the comp run too slow. Now VideoReDo won't open Tivo files without the MAK. Didn't think that would be an issue. My laptop can't handle TV Suite right now because it has issues. Won't even let me open Outlook without freezing. Looks like I'm stuck for now. Bummer!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think VRD relies on the DirectShow filter for .TiVo files that comes with TiVo Desktop.

I might be wrong, but I think you can install TiVo Desktop (to get the filter) and then uninstall it. VRD should still be able to open the .TiVo files.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

windracer said:


> I think VRD relies on the DirectShow filter for .TiVo files that comes with TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think you can install TiVo Desktop (to get the filter) and then uninstall it. VRD should still be able to open the .TiVo files.


Thanks I will have to try this. Earlier this week I did have Desktop on this computer but then uninstalled it. Looks like I should have waited until after I installed TV Suite.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure if the install/uninstall trick works or not. It did at one time, but I think they may have changed that. If it doesn't then let me know and I'll outline a trick you can use to install the DirectShow filter without installing the entire Desktop software.

Dan


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I've got Tivo Desktop back on my computer now. Will see if it will not make it slow this time. If so I will see if the uninstall trick works.

I've burned a DVD with VideoRo. The first one I did on a Maxwell DVD-R disc. My dvd player upstairs will not play it. Says that the disc is dirty, incompatible format etc. Tried multipe Maxwell discs with no sucess.

Burned another DVD using a Sony DVD+RW. This +RW disc worked in my dvd player. What is concerning me is if this +RW will work in dvd players where I am pet sitting. Before when I burnt it using my dvd recorder attached to my TV none of the other players I tried worked with it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try the latest beta of VideoReDo. It contains an updated burning engine with some compatibility fixes. It might help your problem.

Dan


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Try the latest beta of VideoReDo. It contains an updated burning engine with some compatibility fixes. It might help your problem.
> 
> Dan


I have version 3.1.4.549 - Dec 12 07. Can't find a later version. Is this the one you are referring to? Heading to a job this morning so I will see one of my dvds will work on their dvd player.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Sucess! The dvds I burned with VideoReDo have worked on two dvid players - my RCA at home and a Sony at one of my jobs. I am so happy! Hope they continue to work at other places. Thanks to everybody for their help!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you upgrade to the newest beta?

For anyone else that needs the newest beta it's always posted on our forum here...

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=5363

Dan


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Did you upgrade to the newest beta?
> 
> For anyone else that needs the newest beta it's always posted on our forum here...
> 
> ...


Dan
I am using build 551 - just downloaded a week ago from the videoRedo site.
I now noticed from the post above there is a newer version. Do I need to delete one and redownload the other or just run the lastest build beta and it will automaticly upgrade and keep all of my settings?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You should be able to install right over the version you've got. I just put 557 on top of 549 and it worked just fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Upgrades are always seamless. So just install right over the top of your current version.

Dan


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Did you upgrade to the newest beta?
> 
> For anyone else that needs the newest beta it's always posted on our forum here...
> 
> ...


Not yet. Will be home tomorrow and should be able to download it then. Thanks for the link.


----------

